# Birthday gift for new partner?



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been dating my fella for 2.5 months. It's going very well so far, but it's obviously still very early in the relationship. His birthday is next week, and I'd like to do something to celebrate it with him. However, I've never had to deal with a birthday so soon after the beginning of a relationship. I don't want to come across like the Overly Attached Girlfriend by going overboard.  I'm thinking of giving him a book I think he'll enjoy and taking him out for a nice dinner. Does that seem appropriate? Other suggestions?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Does he like any particular sports team?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not much on gifts but if a woman planned a date for me, dinner and movie I really want to see followed by some new lingerie that would be a perfect night 2.5 months in or 2.5 years in. But that's me. I always prefer an activity done together than a thing


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Those ideas are great. Don't overthink it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

STR, he's not a big sports fan. He doesn't even own a television. He's a hunter and fisherman, but at a high enough level that I can't really buy him anything for either hobby that he would want but doesn't already have.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> STR, he's not a big sports fan. He doesn't even own a television. He's a hunter and fisherman, but at a high enough level that I can't really buy him anything for either hobby that he would want but doesn't already have.


...except maybe a gift card to his favorite sporting goods store.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been seeing my gal about the same amount of time, and I just invited her to my 40th bday (next Saturday). I don't expect her to get me anything. Wondering if I should verbalize that? Or just not say anything?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I've been dating my fella for 2.5 months. It's going very well so far, but it's obviously still very early in the relationship. His birthday is next week, and I'd like to do something to celebrate it with him. However, I've never had to deal with a birthday so soon after the beginning of a relationship. I don't want to come across like the Overly Attached Girlfriend by going overboard.  I'm thinking of giving him a book I think he'll enjoy and taking him out for a nice dinner. Does that seem appropriate? Other suggestions?


I think that's definitely appropriate. I hope you have a great time together.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Healer said:


> I've been seeing my gal about the same amount of time, and I just invited her to my 40th bday (next Saturday). I don't expect her to get me anything. Wondering if I should verbalize that? Or just not say anything?


You should tell her.. 

Always be clear on what you want, need and expect.. No need to make anyone guess in a relationship no matter what the moment is..


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rowan said:


> STR, he's not a big sports fan. He doesn't even own a television. He's a hunter and fisherman, but at a high enough level that I can't really buy him anything for either hobby that he would want but doesn't already have.



:surprise:I don't know if I could date someone who didn't have a TV! I love movies, and watch more TV than I should admit. 

I like the idea of a book and dinner, that is a safe choice. Magazine subscriptions like Field & Stream would be good too.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Healer said:


> I've been seeing my gal about the same amount of time, and I just invited her to my 40th bday (next Saturday). I don't expect her to get me anything. Wondering if I should verbalize that? Or just not say anything?


I'm not sure I'd say anything if you think other people will bring gifts....she might feel weird if everyone else brought something and she didn't.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Healer said:


> I've been seeing my gal about the same amount of time, and I just invited her to my 40th bday (next Saturday). I don't expect her to get me anything. Wondering if I should verbalize that? Or just not say anything?


Chances are pretty good that she'll get you something, even if it's something small. You can tell her she doesn't need to get you a gift, but I wouldn't make a huge issue about it either way.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
The best gifts are things specific to the person, and things that they can't do themselves. 

Have you learned about things he specially likes? His favorite restaurants, or events? Something you enjoy ,or at least don't mind, but that is specially intended for him?

I don't know where your relationship is, but nothing wrong with doing something special in terms of sex if you are normally intimate. 

At least for me, gifts don't matter, its the thought and idea behind them that do. Its the attempt that means much more to me than the success.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! 

I just sent him an email asking what nights he has free next week so I can plan a little better. He's the sort of person who stays very busy and he has his daughters this week and next, so scheduling can be tricky. I think I'm going to stick with the plan of the book as a gift and taking him to dinner. We'll probably stroll around the historic district and River Street after, which is something we both enjoy. 

If it were any other season, I'd book a fishing charter for us. But right now it's reliably 97-100 degrees (up to 115 heat index) every day. Neither of us tolerates the heat well enough to make a full day of it on the water until it cools off some.

He really does seem like the type who appreciates the thought and effort, even if the gift is small. As a housewarming gift when he moved a couple weeks ago, I gave him a potted rosemary bush that he can keep on his back porch until he gets his garden ready then transfer it into the ground. And he was tickled with it. He was also very happy with the dark chocolate brownies I took him for Father's Day. I get the impression that he's not all that used to the women in his life doing nice/thoughtful things for him....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Your gifts so far have been perfect!

I vote for a thoughtfully chosen book and dinner.

:smthumbup:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

As part of the male species, I vote for panties for him to model for you! Nothing like having your balls cradled like they are constantly loved by a nurturing hand. Whether he is running or doing jumping jacks, he will be thankful for the silky support that panties offer.

Just kidding. Your idea sounds delightful.


----------

